# living in alicante with new baby



## andie.po (Mar 1, 2011)

hi all i just moved to alicante with my boyfriend and new baby, im irish and my bf is welsh and we just moved over from switzerland, i am now a stay at home mum and was wondering if there are any mother and baby groups or somewhere i can go to meet english speaking people? looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

andie.po said:


> hi all i just moved to alicante with my boyfriend and new baby, im irish and my bf is welsh and we just moved over from switzerland, i am now a stay at home mum and was wondering if there are any mother and baby groups or somewhere i can go to meet english speaking people? looking forward to hearing from you


Im not a million miles from alicante.. i dont knwo the city hugely but on the outskirts there are many english bars, shops and communities so you are bound to meet english speaking people around and about!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Where are you exactly? In San Juan there is an English Speaking Club they may have something there.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

There are dozens. But Alicante is a big area - where did you have in mind ?


----------

